# NASA Hunt, any advice?



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Got drawn for NASA. I’ve put in for online draws for 6 or 7 years and finally scored one. NASA gun, February 2nd, zone 8. Anybody hunted this zone before? Will pressure be a problem since it’s the last hunt? The big advice I see is to keep moving, I get that, but the zone is huge (80+ acres if I’m guessing right).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Not familiar with zone 8 off the top of my head. Some of the sections are closer to 150 acres. Keep one person sitting on a pinch point and the other person moving the section to the sitter. Then trade off. Try and reserve a pocket in the section that you leave untouched during the corse of the day. The deer will find that pocket and sit all day. Finish out the end of the day hunting that pocket. If you both sit all day don't expect to see many deer.


----------



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

Drawn for gun hunt on Dec 8th, gun hunt, zone 24. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Backtroll after scouring the depths of the interwebs I found a sector map. Pm me if you want me to send it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Backtroll said:


> Drawn for gun hunt on Dec 8th, gun hunt, zone 24. Any information would be appreciated.


It's thick. Very thick.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just an update, the hunt went well. Happy to even be able to hunt after the shutdown. My partner and I each got a deer, probably saw 50 or so hunting. Another 50 on the way out and back. If I could do it again, I'd just sit in a chair on the trails or roadside where they cross. Pushing there is tough as thick as it is.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the 2 deer.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Where do you put in to draw the tag?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Look under drawings under wildohio.gov.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

joekacz said:


> Look under drawings under wildohio.gov.


Joekacz is right on then look for controlled hunts and the application period usually is open june thru july Good luck !


----------

